# World's Smallest Frogs Discovered in New Guinea



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

ScienceDaily (Dec. 12, 2011) — Field work by researcher Fred Kraus from Bishop Museum, Honolulu has found the world's smallest frogs in southeastern New Guinea. This also makes them the world's smallest tetrapods (non-fish vertebrates). The frogs belong to the genus Paedophryne, all of whose species are extremely small, with adults of the two new species -- named Paedophryne dekot and Paedophryne verrucosa -- only 8-9 mm in length. <continued via the link>.

World's smallest frogs discovered in New Guinea


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Gotta wonder how small their newly metamorphed froglets are......


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I want some. I'd like to keep about 65 of em in a 120.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tclipse said:


> Gotta wonder how small their newly metamorphed froglets are......


And do they feed on at that size?


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Seriously, can we get some of these?

*starts culturing springtails*


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Julio said:


> And do they feed on at that size?


Yea was thinking about that too... probably would have to culture mites, depending on size they might even be too small for blue springs haha


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

gturmindright said:


> I want some. I'd like to keep about 65 of em in a 120.


I don't know if this was sarcastic, but if not, you should consider we know nothing about proper captive care. This is exactly the attitude that feeds exploitation. I realize I am jumping the gun on this, and I am not really targeting you(quoted), but I feel when things like this are said, it is just counter-productive, even if only in a minute way. 

JBear


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

You're right. 5 gallons per any frog. I'll take 24 instead.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

gturmindright said:


> You're right. 5 gallons per *any frog*. I'll take 24 instead.


O RLY?










Seriously though, without knowing the specific frog's behavior, it's impossible to make a 5G/frog statement... and even then its pretty ambiguous. Good luck putting 24 reticulata in a 120G, even though they are only a few mm bigger than these. You're also forgetting the cube square rule...


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

tclipse said:


> O RLY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That kids all 'How do I fit this into a 2 liter'

nice pic Teddy!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

gturmindright said:


> You're right. 5 gallons per any frog. I'll take 24 instead.


I guess it _was_ sarcasm. Funny. 

JBear


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

tclipse said:


> O RLY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find these in my backyard on a regular basis


----------



## amplexed (Jun 17, 2010)

Children of color?


----------

